# Proposed NE Meet Fennel V8 Breakfast



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Ok I see the evening out not getting many takers so how about a Sunday morning meet at the Fennel V8 in Inverurie ?
As long as you have a topgear car sound app you will be able to attend:lol: as most cars play nice engine sounds thought the hifi:thumb:
We may not have a fleet of supers cars arrive but I bet some of the cleanest swirl free cars :lol: well I hope so
This would be easy to arrange and could easily car share.
So is anyone up for this or is it a No

If intrested post up as the next NE Scotland meet will not be till spring


----------



## Doug_M (Jul 12, 2010)

Id be a maybe!

Any info on a time and date mr H?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thinking soon before Christmas:thumb:


----------



## Doug_M (Jul 12, 2010)

Ok cool. Last weekend i could do is the 8th before i go away!


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

I'd be up for it depending on date too. Got your message Derek so I'll ask around


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

If its every Sunday the 8th would be a good shout I would say tbo


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

What's a Fennel V8 breakfast? 

Does that come with square sausage and hash browns?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Kerr said:


> What's a Fennel V8 breakfast?
> 
> Does that come with square sausage and hash browns?


:lol: yes with girls with greasy overalls serving:doublesho


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Could be interested if date suitable and Fibromyalgia permitting.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

DW58 said:


> Could be interested if date suitable and Fibromyalgia permitting.


Ok looking at this how does 8th Dec I will need to check it is open and if you have to book if enough interest:thumb:


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

couldnt make the trip on the 8th - my works xmas night out is the 7th.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Mick said:


> couldnt make the trip on the 8th - my works xmas night out is the 7th.


Big meet not till spring of next year Mick this is just a get together on a Sunday morning , where petrol heads meet for breakfast though:thumb:
Dates will be checked out soon


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

:thumb:New Novice keen as well


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Anyone else up for this where is Jammy ?


----------

